# Need help with Exhaust choices



## Catfishcruze (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello everyone! I have a 2018 chevy cruze 6 speed. I'm currently thinking about a custom exhaust. I was thinking using a ZZP resonator and deleting the muffler. Now my concern will be if any codes will surface? If anybody has ideas or experiences please I'm open for suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

There shouldn't as long as you don't touch the cats.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Likely not, should be fine.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Catfishcruze said:


> Hello everyone! I have a 2018 chevy cruze 6 speed. I'm currently thinking about a custom exhaust. I was thinking using a ZZP resonator and deleting the muffler. Now my concern will be if any codes will surface? If anybody has ideas or experiences please I'm open for suggestions. Thank you!


mine threw codes when I installed my intake and magnaflow catback, but they were for sensors


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

As long as you modify rear of the last O2 sensor, no issues. I replaced the stock muffler with a straight thru flowing muffler and noticed almost no change in sound. Installing ZZP downpipe and mid pipe gave it the sound I wanted. Not ricey, just a bit of exhaust note. One I'm four houses away, you can't hear the car anymore.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Catfishcruze said:


> Hello everyone! I have a 2018 chevy cruze 6 speed. I'm currently thinking about a custom exhaust. I was thinking using a ZZP resonator and deleting the muffler. Now my concern will be if any codes will surface? If anybody has ideas or experiences please I'm open for suggestions. Thank you!


Anything Cat-Back will not give you any issues.


----------



## Catfishcruze (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks guys for the replies! I will take your advice into consideration. Definitely i will eliminate the stock muffler and resonator and keep the Cat. Once I get the exhuast done I will post pictures. ✌


----------

